# Ein bischen Linux :-D



## Cjava (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Hab grad mit Lunix angefangen. Wir haben an der Uni ein paar Übungen gekriegt, die ich jetzt nochmal zuhause gemacht habe. Da ich aber hier kein Linux haben, hab ich mir ein Shell-Emulator runter geladen. Funktionert prächtig, bis auf einige ausnahmen:

- von wo haben sie sich auf das aktuelle System angeldet?
 Wäre das "which"?

- Informieren sie sich über den Arbeitsplatz der anderen Users (überhaupt keine Idee).

Bei der Übung hier, würde ich was mit cal und touch machen, dass geht aber bei meiner Konsole nicht, deshalb, bitte ich hier um ne kurze Hilfe:
- An welchen Wochentag wurden ihre Eltern geboren? 
- Erstelle eine Datei "Vater" + "Mutter" mit Kalenderausgabe des jeweiligen Geburtsjahr.

- Lösche "Vater.txt" in Uebung2/Uebung1 --> hier würde ich mv Uebung2/Uebung1/Vater.txt   machen, wäre das richtig?


- Zeige alle Dateinamen des aktuellen Verzeichnis an:
   - deren vorletztes Zeichen eine Ziffer ist  
   - Erzeuge eine Liste aler Dateien und Verzeichniss vom Subraum, für die alle Schreibrechte haben

- Such in dem Teilbaum /home alle Dateien die dir gehören

- Lass dir den Dateiinhalt anzeigen, aus dem Home Verzeichnis die neuer als eine Peferenzdatei sind (mit Bestätigung)


Hier noch etwas, vom dem ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe:

-Zeige alle Zeilen in einen Text an
- die ein Wort enthalten, welches mit "L" anfängt und mit "h" endet
- deren erstes Zeichen ein "A" ist
- deren letztes Zeichen ein "e" ist
- die kein "u" enthalten.

Ich weiß ist ein bischen viel, aber das sind nur max 10 % von den Aufgaben. Die anderen 90 % habe ich selbst hingekriegt :-D

Ich danke schon mal.

Mit einen freundlichen Gruß

CJava


----------



## neonfly (8. Mai 2009)

Konsolenbefehle


----------



## foobar (8. Mai 2009)

Bau dir doch eine Linux-VM mit Vmware oder Virtualbox, dann haste ein richtiges System zum testen oder du nutzt gleich eine Livesystem.




Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - von wo haben sie sich auf das aktuelle System angeldet?
> Wäre das "which"?


Nein: man which:
which  returns  the  pathnames  of  the  files  which would be executed in the current environment, had its arguments been given as commands in a
       strictly POSIX-conformant shell.  It does this by searching the PATH for executable files matching the names of the arguments.



Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - Informieren sie sich über den Arbeitsplatz der anderen Users (überhaupt keine Idee).


Damit ist bestimmt das Homeverzeichnis gemeint.



Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - Lösche "Vater.txt" in Uebung2/Uebung1 --> hier würde ich mv Uebung2/Uebung1/Vater.txt   machen, wäre das richtig?


rm löscht Dateien.



Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - Zeige alle Dateinamen des aktuellen Verzeichnis an:
> - deren vorletztes Zeichen eine Ziffer ist
> - Erzeuge eine Liste aler Dateien und Verzeichniss vom Subraum, für die alle Schreibrechte haben
> - Such in dem Teilbaum /home alle Dateien die dir gehören
> - Lass dir den Dateiinhalt anzeigen, aus dem Home Verzeichnis die neuer als eine Peferenzdatei sind (mit Bestätigung)


Guck dir mal ls, grep und find an.



Cjava hat gesagt.:


> -Zeige alle Zeilen in einen Text an
> - die ein Wort enthalten, welches mit "L" anfängt und mit "h" endet
> - deren erstes Zeichen ein "A" ist
> - deren letztes Zeichen ein "e" ist
> - die kein "u" enthalten.


Auch hier wieder grep oder egrep.


----------



## sparrow (8. Mai 2009)

Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - von wo haben sie sich auf das aktuelle System angeldet?





Cjava hat gesagt.:


> - Informieren sie sich über den Arbeitsplatz der anderen Users



Letzteres ist nicht eindeutig: Entweder das /home des anderen Nutzers oder der Arbeits(platz) wo dieser sitzt.

Wenn in 2. Fall ersteres gemeint ist hilft bei beiden Quotes vielleicht ein wenig rumfingern.


----------



## faetzminator (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn du diese nicht hinkriegst, wie waren denn die anderen 90% der Aufgaben? "Starten Sie Ihren Computer..."



> - Lösche "Vater.txt" in Uebung2/Uebung1 --> hier würde ich mv Uebung2/Uebung1/Vater.txt machen, wäre das richtig?


*m*o*v*e vs. *r*e*m*ove


----------



## Cjava (21. Mai 2009)

Ok, hab soweit jetzt eigenltich alles, brauche aber nur noch kurz mal Hilfe:

Zeige alle Zeilen in einen Text an: cat Datei.txt    // müsste richtig sein
Zeige alle Zeilen an, die ein Wort enthalten, welches mit "L" anfängt und mit "h" endet
--> grep ["L"]*["h"] Datei.txt // funktioniert nicht wie ich es möchte

Zeige alle Zeilen in enen Text an, deren erstes Zeichen ein Ä ist: grep ["Ä"] eintest.txt // Sollte richtig sein.
deren letztes Zeichen ein "e" ist :  grep ?["e"] eintest.txt // Geht nicht!

... die kein "u" enthalten  grep !["u"] eintest.txt // Geht auch nicht!

Bitte nur um diese kurze Hilfe.

Gruss und danke 
CJava


----------



## faetzminator (22. Mai 2009)

also, ich würd das so machen:


```
cat somefile
cat somefile | egrep "L[^ ]+h"
cat somefile | egrep "^Ä"
cat somefile | egrep "e$"
cat somefile | egrep "^[^u]*$"
```


----------



## Cjava (22. Mai 2009)

Danke!

Ich bräauchte noch, dass das erste Zeichen kein "A" ist.
Die letzten beiden Antworten von dir scheinen nicht zu funktionieren ???:L


----------



## faetzminator (22. Mai 2009)

```
cat somefile | egrep "^[^A]"
```
also bei mir funktionieren die


----------

